# Issue with h&r street coils on a6 helppp!



## randymoss (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey guys, installed coils on my friends a6 tonight. Everything went well. Until I noticed the rear spring perches don't have notches in them for adjustment. How am I supposed to raise or lower the rear if the adjustable perch is smooth? Thanks in advance


----------

